# How much bang in a laminate trimmer?



## Zurt (Oct 27, 2010)

In a previous post I asked about getting a smaller 3rd router for 1/4" bits. Now, I'm wondering if I could accomplish this with a laminate trimmer.

One job in particular is routing out slots on 3/8" boards. I'm using a 1/4" bit and it's a simple and quick job. Is this something a laminate trimmer could do? Something like a Colt?

Thanks,
Burt


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

3/8"? Maybe, depending on what kind of board it is.

I have the Ridgid and don't use it much except for small things like hinges. It seems plenty powerful though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Burt

The small Colt will do 3/8" easy and much more, it's almost the same as a PC 690 router...but with a smaller frame....I use it all the time for ( 1/4",3/8",1/2" ) box joints.. and dovetails...  but I would suggest a DeWalt 611pk router combo it comes with a plunge base that's a real plus..one base for a router table and one base for hand work..and about the same price as the Colt..(179.oo) for both..

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html

========

======



Zurt said:


> In a previous post I asked about getting a smaller 3rd router for 1/4" bits. Now, I'm wondering if I could accomplish this with a laminate trimmer.
> 
> One job in particular is routing out slots on 3/8" boards. I'm using a 1/4" bit and it's a simple and quick job. Is this something a laminate trimmer could do? Something like a Colt?
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Bob

What about the Trend T4? Same power as a Colt, but way cheaper (at least it is this side of the pond)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phil

True but on this side of the pond it's only 100.oo dollars but it has a down fall, it's a plunge router all the time..and real hard to mount in the router table and a very short stroke..

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWP611...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1295547512&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWP611...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

==========



Phil P said:


> Bob
> 
> What about the Trend T4? Same power as a Colt, but way cheaper (at least it is this side of the pond)


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

the $20 harbor freight trim router works pretty good. same as the grizzly model except its a different color and 1/2 the price


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I replaced my HF trimmers with a Ridgid laminate trimmer I picked up on Craigslist, they show up pretty regular it seems, and cheap, too. Night and day difference in quality.


----------



## woodjoiner (Mar 23, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with harbor freight tools if you only use them here and there. They are of a cheap price and quality, but if your on a budget and use it occasionally then harbor freight tools are fine.

If on the other hand you plan on using it a lot go for the name brand, but by all means get one that's comfortable in your hands and easy to work with.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a PC laminate trimmer which I use for small jobs it has plenty of power and is easy to adjust bit depth. I mostly keep a 3/8 round over bit in it....I also have three other routers, one mounted in my table saw wing and two handheld PC's


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have the ridgid and it has been working fine for me seems powerful enough for small and moderate jobs


----------



## StephenO (Jan 1, 2011)

The 611 is a great router. Small and easy to handle, but plenty of power.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a Makita trim router among my set, but I find trim routers are a bit too fast with a tendency to burn very easily.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI derek

Think 
*Variable Speed router
*



=====


derek willis said:


> I have a Makita trim router among my set, but I find trim routers are a bit too fast with a tendency to burn very easily.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

The Makita trimmer is a fixed speed and extremely fast as I said.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

I know and I'm sorry you can't get the VS one..

====



derek willis said:


> The Makita trimmer is a fixed speed and extremely fast as I said.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Zurt said:


> In a previous post I asked about getting a smaller 3rd router for 1/4" bits. Now, I'm wondering if I could accomplish this with a laminate trimmer.
> 
> One job in particular is routing out slots on 3/8" boards. I'm using a 1/4" bit and it's a simple and quick job. Is this something a laminate trimmer could do? Something like a Colt?
> 
> ...


Here is something that you can do with a trim router.


----------

